# Glock collecting....



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Since I started out with a Glock 35 .40S&W caliber, I'm thinking about collecting the whole .40S&W cal Glocks...specifically in OD Green & with Trijicon night sights.

Reasons: sticking with the same caliber and nothing beats a Glock of course.

What do you guys think?

How would you start your Glock collection? And which ones would you get?


----------



## spyderdude (Dec 24, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with collecting Glocks, especially the models that are chambered in the same calibers. For me, I only have the G19, and I eventually want to get the G34, G17, and the G26. The mag interchangeability is the main reason I want to get all the 9mm Glocks.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

While I can't say I have a desire to "collect" (in the traditional sense) any guns, I do want to have useful guns. Glocks are, to me, the most useful defensive pistols. I currently have three:

- A 26 which has been claimed by the wife.
- A 23 with a grip reduction that will likely become my primary carry gun when I get home.
- A 17 that is the "training gun" for classes and also the home defense backup.

The 26 and the 17 wear Crimson Trace lasergrips. The 23 is "naked."

I don't really have a desire to collect, though, versus having guns that fill particular needs. For example, I would have little use for the competition-oriented 34 or 35.


----------



## GSD17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I collect.

I have:

G17
G17L
G17T
G19 cutaway
G20
G21
G22
G22P
G23
G26
G27
G31
G35
G37


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

With that many handguns lying around, who needs spare mags?

No one can judge your desire to collect anything, really. I suppose if it were me, I'd be interested in a collection with a little more variety, rather than running the gamut in .40-cal only.


----------



## David_S (Apr 7, 2009)

Glockamania® said:


> Since I started out with a Glock 35 .40S&W caliber, I'm thinking about collecting the whole .40S&W cal Glocks...specifically in OD Green & with Trijicon night sights.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I'm thinking you must not be married and also have lots of money. 
Lucky son of a ....


----------



## GSD17 (Apr 14, 2009)

My particular interest only lies in GLOCK. I do own several other firearms.

Also, I tend to lean towards harder to obtain models, and older pistols that have evolved over the years.

My G17 was my first GLOCK, the one that started me into this mess.
My G17T is pretty tough to get ahold of. I also use it (I am a LEO).
My G17L is a VERY early G17L. The 152nd, actually.
My G19cutaway is pretty hard to find, and is a very early cutaway.
My G20 is just because I love the 10mm.
My G21 was my second GLOCK, bought it because it was cheap.
My G22 was my first duty weapon, and I still carry it at my part time PD. I have another issued to me at my full time PD.
My G22P is a hard to obtain model. It was also used in last year's Shot Show.
My G23 was found cheap.
My G26 was my first baby, to compliment my G17.
My G27 is my daily carry, and is my backup at both PDs.
My G31 was bought for cheap.
My G35 was bought for cheap.
My G37 was bought for cheap.

I am also a GLOCK Certified Armorer and the armorer at both of my agencies.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

^^^^^so now i know who to go to with glock issues<<yea right and questions 

question number one what does the (P) on your 22 stand for


----------



## Lupak (Jun 25, 2008)

first out would be the Glock 17, then a G26 for the backpocket, G17 is the standard issue Glock of the Swedish army btw.


----------

